

Android Platformer - WWaldo

So recently I have been working on a project. By recently I mean for the past year or so. It is finally nearing completion, and I wanted to get some user feedback on it.<p>Basically, the game is a standard platformer. Move around, jump, you know, that kind of stuff. The game is a puzzle platformer though, so things try to kill you while you attempt to solve a puzzle. You collect batteries as you play through the game, and if you use a battery, you get larger, allowing you to move blocks around at the price of your mobility. Click the same button to remove the battery and get smaller.<p>Thats the basics of the game play, and where the real exciting part begins. I have been working on an inline level editor for the game. It allows you to create your own levels using parts from the game and play them as you edit them. This keeps the game constantly new and fresh.<p>I was hoping I could get some feedback about what I am working on, any ideas to make it more appealing. I would really appreciate it.<p>Oh, and I have a video posted here, I am going to update it later tonight with the new level editor stuff and the better UI, but this will do for now :p<p>http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621630581/android-platformer
======
WWaldo
Here is the link, since it didn't work in the post
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621630581/android-
platf...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1621630581/android-platformer)

